# Should I still carry?



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, I managed to break the ring finger metacarpal in my right hand the other day and it has rendered this hand realtively useless. I haven'y shot a lot left handed, but I'm pretty sure I could do it. Do yall think I still should? I will probably be like this for at least 6 weeks.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Time to practice with the weak hand! Look at it as an opportunity. You may surprise yourself. I have, and whenever I shoot weak hand. Use your dominant eye though. Good luck, and still carry? Sure---I guess you'll need some left handed rigs though.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I always try a few rounds with my off hand just to make sure I can still hit. Take a box of cartridges and go practice some. Enjoy and learn. Good luck.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

What they said. +1 :smt023

You are more of a target now than when you are fit. If a BG sees your finger wrapped he might think you are an easy mark. Also should you ever get involved in a shooting and get hit in the strong side you need to pick up weak side and continue.

I shoot several magazines weak side each outing. Same with my revolver cepting they call that a cylinder. :anim_lol:

Heal quickly and stay safe.

:smt1099


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*done*

nukehayes: Sir; you done went and messed up.:smt033 On the other "hand:anim_lol:" maybe something was trying to get you to do it another way.
Feeble attempt at humor. 
Sir; do continue practicing. The ability to use both and either or. YOU win.

Follow up


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Should not have made momma mad. Now use what you got till you can use the other hand.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with the rest of the fellows. Go do some weak hand practice and stick the gun in your left pocket. This is one reason I always practice weak-hand shooting when I train.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I always shoot off a magazine or two with the weak hand when I go to the range.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Best thing that ever happened in my basketball career was breking my right wrist... I got to wear I could shoot free throws left handed out of boredom...

Same goes with your gun.

6 Weeks practice left handed, and you'll want a second one for the left pocket...

Also as someone whos broken three metacarpals in my left hand (one twice), it'll be longer than 6 weeks before it's "fully" functional. Mine was 5 in a cast. I cut the cast off myself after 5... and then at least 2 weeks to rehab it with a raquet ball.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Great [forced] opportunity to train with the weak hand. Who's to say that even when your right hand heals up, you won't need to shoot left handed? Prepare for the worst. If you ever did need to shoot for self-defense, there might be a chance your right hand was shot, broken, caught in something, holding the BG's knife away from you, chopped off, whatever.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Ive been doing some dry fire practice at home(in a safe direction, triple checked clear) I think I'll be okay. My trigger control is decent, it is just slower than with my strong hand. If I did go to the range, I would want the finger extension from pearce grips first. Its a small enough package to hang on to with my right hand. Currently, I am carrying with my right handed IWB Galco holster tucked in the 7 O'Clock position. It puts the butt sorta sticking out to my left. I can draw relatively fast. I think a Taurus snubbie would suit me better right now, instead of an automatic. Revolvers are easier to operate one handed. I think I could convince the wife to buy one now. :mrgreen: Thank you all for your replies.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> Revolvers are easier to operate one handed.


Maybe, at least until you have to reload. :mrgreen:


----------

